

Marijuana may cause Canada's economic comedown - Bitmobrich
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2010/aug/05/marijuana-industry-canada

======
cperciva
Marijuana production employs 250,000 people in BC? Bullshit. That would be
more than 10% of the total labour force.

I could believe that 250,000 people in BC have smoked marijuana at some point
in the past year. I could maybe believe that 250,000 people in BC have grown
at least one marijuana plant at some point in their lives. But there's no way
that 250,000 people are currently employed in the industry.

